# Walmart DK. Any info



## Hyperious (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone seen or heard anything about this bike?

DK Xenia from Walmart. $299 (I cant post a link)

Thanks


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Walmart.com: DK Xenia 26" BMX Bike: Bikes & Riding Toys


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I've always considered DK to be a reputable lower price point BMX company. If you look back there are some old threads about their 26" bikes; this one and the Asterik. If I recall, all have been good for the price point. 

The move to DK supplying Walmart is recent. If it's the same thing, go for it. But the Walmart version could have cheaper components to drop the price point lower. I don't know. 

I have heard a lot of horror stories about getting bikes shipped to you or the store through Walmart. And damage claims never getting resolved. If you buy this bike I'd physically buy it and do a good tune by you or a bike shop before riding. Walmart employees do not know how to put a bike together. Or find another non-Walmart supplier.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thread about DK bikes at Walmart over on bmxmuseum :

BMXmuseum.com Forums / DOES ANYONE HAVE A PIC OF THE DK BIKES FROM WALMART?


----------



## Hyperious (Aug 22, 2004)

Picked up a scratch and dent refurb for 200 bucks.. Now to put my favorite parts on.


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

dk has been going down the shitter since 92. even worse when steve b left.


----------



## SDKbike (Apr 12, 2012)

dk has some nice bmx frames, didnt know they sold walmart bikes ;/


----------



## cjurzendowski (Apr 4, 2012)

i herd they got bought out by china junk but not for sure. ive looked at them they dont seem like the old strong dk's...


----------



## cjurzendowski (Apr 4, 2012)

they carry like 3-4 different dks at walmart they all seem chinssey


----------



## 406trails (Aug 28, 2008)

Dude, it's at WalMart. Do you really need to ask? It is constructed just well enough to roll out the door. Look around. Is anything there made to last? Nuff said.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

JohnByrd said:


> dk has been going down the shitter since 92. even worse when steve b left.


agreed


----------

